# best place to buy silosock decoys



## browning_gold (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering where the cheapest place to buy silosock decoys would be? Also if anyone has some information on making my own would be great.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php

not sure where to get them cheap but here is a link to making your own northwinds. I have made some this way and they did not turn out to bad.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

check craigslist in states where the spring season is over. There were some incredible deals to be had a week ago. They don't last long.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

www.prairiewinddecoys.com


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

www.rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Rogers sporting goods for all your hunting needs.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

How about www.sillosocks.com ???

Makes sense to buy them straight from Jimmy D the guy who actually makes them instead of thru another guy who marks them up. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

browning_gold said:


> I was wondering where the cheapest place to buy silosock decoys would be? Also if anyone has some information on making my own would be great.


We sell them right here:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sillosock-decoys-1/


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

there is silosocks on here probably not the cheapest but there is wind socks for $30 a dozen and all you have to do is make your own head and if you want make a cardboard stencel and put black on there tails

http://www.windsockdecoys.com/windsock_packages.html


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

We bought a 60 dozen right here and was at my door amazingly fast.

Thanks Again!


----------

